# Build thread - iPad stand



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a project I started about two years ago before I restored my table saw so most of this was built using a bandsaw, router, Dremel, and scroll saw. Like a lot of projects this one was sidelined for more important and/or urgent ones. A couple of weeks ago I was waiting on my laser guy to cut some letters for my guitar logo and while I was waiting I thought it was a good time to complete this iPad stand. 

I'll probably fly through the build process 'cause there's nothing really new here but I think it's a good mix of woods and I had fun with the design, so here goes...

On stage at church my iPad resides on a standard metal music stand and I wanted something smaller. Making something to look better was a goal, as well but a black metal stand isn't hard to beat. I had made a little support out of scraps so the cable would be protected (truly fine woodworking, too!  )









My choice of wood was Curly Maple and unsteamed Walnut. I resawed some Curly Maple and glued the pieces (the notch was due to my original design that changed several times and didn't really need to be there but since I cut it out I had to live with it) - 









Like my iPhone stand I built a while back this one is shaped like a guitar –









Original design for back side (congregation view) – 









Original design for front (my view) – 









My original design incorporated a volute similar to what Martin uses on the back of the guitar neck but I decided not to do it this way – 









I probably went through 20 designs for the legs before arriving at what I finally used – 









The music notes go all the way through the legs and were cut on my scroll saw – 









The music staff lines are Macassar Ebony and the pockets were cut with my Dremel on a base – 









Ebony inlaid and ready for trimming – 









Trimmed and sanded – 









Checking the fit on the legs and Walnut column (attached with a 1/4x20 screw from under the feet) – 









Showing the effect of being cut all the way through and letting light define the note –


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Beginning the inlay with Curly Koa and Macassar Ebony – 









Starting the inlay gluing – 









Fitting the final pieces of Ebony – 









Primary inlay complete – 









Bloodwood ring cut for perimeter of ‘soundhole’ inlay – 









In order to cut the pocket for the ring I had to drill through the Ebony I had just inlaid for the Dremel circle cutting fixture. That meant I had to patch the 3/16” hole with more Ebony but it came out pretty good. 

Ring inlaid – 









Setup for cutting the pocket for the cross, which will also be Curly Maple – 









Cross pocket cut –









Inlay complete with Maple cross – 









Ebony dust and CA glue to fill the gaps – 









Inlay complete and gaps filled –









Based on the way the iPad will rest on the supports I needed a way to keep it from sliding off and also a way to get the cable up from the bottom. This meant it had to be an open design and not interfere with the cable so I carved a little Calvary cross scene with mountains. Before I finished it I took some Ebony and Walnut dust and rubbed into the mountains to get it a little depth and shading, not much but just a tiny bit. This is also Curly Maple – 









Some of the pieces –









Close shot of the completed soundhole inlay –









Calvary carving close shot –









The upper section is fastened with a #10 machine screw into a threaded insert on the Walnut column but I didn’t want the screw showing so I made a Maple cover and it snaps into place with a rare-earth magnet. The little Maple shelf the cover is setting on is for my capo, picks, etc. The cover looks nice and is quickly and easily removable if needed – 









Finished stand and iPad – 









The vertical piece of the cross is glued in place and is actually structural and goes well down into the mount. The cross piece is for looks and is floating, only attached to the vertical piece but not the guitar shape. View for the congregation – 









My view without the iPad –









Ask whatever questions you may have ‘cause I’m certain I skipped some steps in this posting. Hope y’all enjoy this little project!
David


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

We had band practice tonight and I had the opportunity to see how it works on stage. I think I might cut a few inches off the height and drop it a bit but I'll use it like this for a couple of weeks to be sure. Btw, I made the black stand for the 22” monitor and also the Cajon (box drum) in the back by my Koa guitar.

My view of the stand – 









Congregation view –


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

difalkner said:


> Ask whatever questions you may have ‘cause I’m certain I skipped some steps in this posting. Hope y’all enjoy this little project!
> David


enjoy doesn't cover..
the details are absolutely outstanding...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> enjoy doesn't cover..
> the details are absolutely outstanding...


Thanks, Stick! It was a blast to design and build.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you built a thing of beauty Dave..


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive work . Probably the most elaborate iPad stand built to this day, and to think , no cnc


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Very impressive work . Probably the most elaborate iPad stand built to this day, and to think , no cnc


Thanks, RainMan! I'm looking for the frame to the CNC I'm building to ship this week. Not sure where I would have used it on this stand but I can't wait to see how I can effectively use it in my little world of woodworking.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Thanks, RainMan! I'm looking for the frame to the CNC I'm building to ship this week. Not sure where I would have used it on this stand but I can't wait to see how I can effectively use it in my little world of woodworking.


Fantastic looking stand. Beautiful as well as functional.

I see several places a CNC could have been used but you did a great job without one. If you plan on making more then you will find after you get the CNC built that you can save a lot of time by using your design software to create toolpaths for many elements of this stand.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

just had to go back and look to the feet again...
most excellent....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> just had to go back and look to the feet again...
> most excellent....


Good point Stick . You really have to take a closer look to catch all those great details . This is one impressive build and shows some master skills


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> just had to go back and look to the feet again...
> most excellent....





RainMan 2.0 said:


> Good point Stick . You really have to take a closer look to catch all those great details . This is one impressive build and shows some master skills


Thanks, Guys!! I'm flattered by your comments - much appreciated!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Fantastic looking stand. Beautiful as well as functional.
> 
> I see several places a CNC could have been used but you did a great job without one. If you plan on making more then you will find after you get the CNC built that you can save a lot of time by using your design software to create toolpaths for many elements of this stand.


Thanks, Mike! I am definitely looking forward to seeing what I can do on the CNC. If I were to build another one of these I would make changes but there are certainly areas where the CNC would be easier than doing some steps by hand. Maybe not quicker but just a different setup and procedure with repeatable results.


----------

